# Bunk Board width?



## Wallijig (Aug 20, 2013)

Would like to purchase roller trailer or do type of rollers bunks on trailer to unload boat easier in shallow water. But with all money have I trailer already in new led lights, bearings, tires, and wench, I hate to go buy used one with rollers and like how boat loads now. I would get roller bunks. but locally can only find them up to 5'. Bunks I have now are 8'. I also would like to keep same for mounting purposes and disperse weight out better limiting damage to boat. Also have riveted boat so think that plastic type would not change alot and wear with rivets sliding down it. I am not one who orders anything online, I would rather have something my hand knowing what I am getting, plus I carry cash, no credit cards. I am one if can not pay for something with cash in fist for I just do not get it. Less chances of getting scammed and identity stolen I believe also. So kinda limited to something stocked locally. 


Does one think if switched 2"x4" bunks with 2"x6" bunks would spread pre sq. inch of weight out and boat unload easier? Tried the silicone sprays and did not help. I have 3- 27 group and a starting battery that add alot of weight.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 20, 2013)

I would thnk if you went wider it would give more surface area, meaning harder to unload/load. I have a grizzly 1448 side console that is heavy as a tank, I have two 2x4's doubled up making them a 4x4 that works great.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 21, 2013)

It's worth a try for sure, it will help out, just not sure how much! I would guess you will have an easier time with that extra length of bunk.


----------



## sawmill (Aug 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326762#p326762 said:


> lovedr79 » Yesterday, 20:34[/url]"]I would thnk if you went wider it would give more surface area, meaning harder to unload/load. I have a grizzly 1448 side console that is heavy as a tank, I have two 2x4's doubled up making them a 4x4 that works great.


I have a Lund 16 foot Angler SS with 60 Hp motor and my bunks are 6 inches wide almost full length of the trailer. I can push it around when the bunks are dry but when wet you can move it anywhere you want. My other boat is a 16 foot Lund open hull fishing style and the bunk are 2 inches wide on this trailer


----------

